# Lake Conroe-Sunday



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

My buddy sent me these pics of a fish he caught Sunday at Lake Conroe.
He said it was in 40ft of water caught on rod and reel using a minnow. Fish was let go.
Looks like a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice fish


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

that's an old johnson he has on that boat

nice fish


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet Fishy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I fished Conroe Sunday also with little luck. Just 2 12+ cats for the day! The weather was awesome and the boat ran perfect!


----------



## olcob (Feb 7, 2007)

I would say thats a early 70s outboard maybe 72 or 73.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome kitty! That must have been one heck of a minnow!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Fine catch there. I was on the lake this past sat looking for a sheltered cove. About 20 fish on the finder and then the winds kicked in about 30 knots. Time to head in. I had a few fam members who could not go on Sunday. I will pass the Sunday fish over to em... LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Nice CPR for sure!!


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

*Old Johnson*

He said it's 1976 70Hrs Johnson on a '75 Boston Whaler.

I have fished out of that boat and the motor runs like it's brand new.



neckdeep said:


> that's an old johnson he has on that boat
> 
> nice fish


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

Man, that's the way to go on any east Texas lake! Find the deepest water you can and have a little patience. When them big kitties jump on, just hang on and bring a camera! Heck of a catch and nothing like a good old Johnson that a man can still work on himself!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

That is a purdy Hawg there -- Good jop on the CPR


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Neat boat, nice pics, and a great fish. Congrats on the CPR, she'll probably drop a gazillion eggs next month. GC.


----------

